
Amazon Looks at Turning Sears, J.C. Penney Stores into Fulfillment Centers - awiesenhofer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-and-giant-mall-operator-look-at-turning-sears-j-c-penney-stores-into-fulfillment-centers-11596992863
======
daodedickinson
How about Bezos gives us a break to catch our breath... it's not like he ever
calms down or feels fulfilled by a "fulfillment center" or anything else.

